# Randy's random shrimp pictures



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll try to re-use this thread to post my pictures....

First, update on the Dream Blue ... a few are saddled but it's hard to photo them.... with the macro lens on iphone, you pretty much have to wait until they get within 3cm of the front glass. And these shrimps never stay there long enough for me to take a picture.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Then, the WR and BB



















And this little guy grazing under the moss mess,


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure if you remember this little guy,


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

And, in my PFR tank that I'm heavily culling due to the invasion of one not-so-pretty male, this appears (soon to go to another member's tank)


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

BTW, how do you set the picture size?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

randy said:


> BTW, how do you set the picture size?


Nice pics

I use imgur to upload my pics so i have the option to choose small/medium/large.

I just have to put l/m/s before the .jpeg in imgur link.












http://imgur.com/QJtaOMM

*m*.jpg


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice pics. You should submit some of them to this site :

http://shrimpoftheday.blogspot.ca/


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

tonyyyz said:


> Nice pics. You should submit some of them to this site :
> 
> http://shrimpoftheday.blogspot.ca/


Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to ;-)


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> And, in my PFR tank that I'm heavily culling due to the invasion of one not-so-pretty male, this appears (soon to go to another member's tank)


looks like b/c grade rili


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> looks like b/c grade rili


Agree... it popped out from my PFR tank, nothing special about it.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

And she is berried. She is only about 1.5cm or less, not too many eggs in her first clutch.










And a glimpse of my chocolate.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, and one more, really like the marking...


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Fantastic pictures Randy!!


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

very nice pictures!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Update:2013/03/13

So, finally get to see this after months of waiting .... This is 2.5 weeks into pregnancy.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Any day now.... it was berried on Feb 12, father is a male CWS. Picture taken a few days ago.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

And this lady is what I look forward to her babies the most .... About 3 weeks in also, the colour difference starts to show.... if you know what I'm talking about


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Picture quality could be better, but the berried ladies don't like to pose for me..... * that weird guy with that metal square is here, let's hide * lol


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

And finally I get to see the babies from the CWS ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

congrats...they look like full crystal white babies....yeah! Finally someone has success...mine are in hold mode even with dosing BW Dance


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> congrats...they look like full crystal white babies....yeah! Finally someone has success...mine are in hold mode even with dosing BW Dance


Thanks Anna. Remember 3 months ago yours was breeding and mine didn't even saddle? I think it's just a matter of time. The female is saddled mid way into the pregnancy as can be seen in the picture. I put her and her CWS mate in the breeding box again.

I do find these shrimps grow/saddle slow. She didn't saddle until early January, that's 5 months after I had her. And she got berried a month later with slow saddle development. However, she did have a lot of eggs for a first berry, she also grew a lot in size after first saddled, and I hope some babies will survive.


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow your shrimp look great and are doing well. Can't wait to see the babies. Good work


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> Update:2013/03/13
> 
> So, finally get to see this after months of waiting .... This is 2.5 weeks into pregnancy.


hot mama


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> And this lady is what I look forward to her babies the most .... About 3 weeks in also, the colour difference starts to show.... if you know what I'm talking about


looks like some of them are taiwan bees


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep that could be right, I see a tiny bit of a saddle starting on one of mine but it doesn't seem to be getting any bigger, so maybe they do just take a long time.

I think when I put mine back into the tank she lost the eggs, should have left her in the breeder's box. Oh well, the babies would have died anyway as that was the same box that all my BKK babies died in from the plant poisioning. 

Once I get my tank cleaned out of more plants today I might be able to see where they all are, I get a glimpse now and then of one or the other but with a 3 ft tank they are all split up.

Keep us posted on the babies.


----------

